

Ask HN: What is your resolution for 2014? - srik1234


======
dkuntz2
None. Resolutions are silly because for the most part you're not going to
change anything, and you're making it based on an arbitrary date and time.

------
desouzt
1024 x 768

~~~
srik1234
hahaa.

